# LCT Roof Module Purchase (the active thread for discussion of this product)



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*LCT Roof Module Purchase*

I have purchased a roof module from LCT and would like to know how many other members here have done the same. Any other North American members get theirs yet? I'm looking forward to installing it.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

I purchased it and received a delivery notification on 12/2/06. It hasn't arrived yet. I am also looking forward to receive it ASAP.


----------



## pirli (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

I received my module yesterday but didn't have a chance to install it yet.

It was well packaged. came via USPS.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (pirli)*

I have one ordered (and paid for). Asking them to hold delivery in case of any updates until my car arrives in Jan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

Archival Note:
Other posts in this forum related to LCT and the Eos roof module:
*1)* The original introductory announcement from LCT, with offer for forum members.
*2)* The new (replacement message) permanent offer from LCT
*3)* Message from Mark Eggers and Martin Yafar about their roof modules
*4)* More roof module options
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:46 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (darien)*

Has anyone else here purchased an LCT roof module? How many of you are waiting on delivery? Has anyone RECEIVED their package?


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

I ordered one and also got an email with 12/2 shipment date. That means it should arrive Monday 12/11. I will update upon delivery and also install.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (schnapps4)*

I got notification on 12/2 as well...I believe I was one the first to place an order within minutes after the post, so I am impatiently waiting. If pirli in Miami got his, I don't see why mine should not be here today.


_Modified by flheat at 8:29 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

I do find it odd that an EU member got his module so early when the rest of us here are still waiting for delivery.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just ordered mine! Flheat--where will you get yours installed in the Orlando area?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*

Has anyone else here actually RECEIVED their module? It seems like we are being told that they shipped 12/2/06 after a lengthy processing time.
Something does not seem right here.
I have still NOT received mine.


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

the module I received was not sent from the US but within Germany.


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (meggers)*

Great, can you please tell us the name and address of the company (or the shipper) that sent it to you? A picture of the return address on the envelope would be just perfect.


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (pirli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirli* »_I received my module yesterday but didn't have a chance to install it yet. It was well packaged. came via USPS. 

Where was it shipped from? What date was it shipped? Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (Diogenes)*

How does LCT ship to Germany faster than to the US when they are located in the US?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

what was the delivery cost ? a free ground shipping like in US sounds nice for EU.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_How does LCT ship to Germany faster than to the US when they are located in the US?

In his post above, Meggers wrote the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *meggers* »_the module I received was not sent from the US but within Germany.

There is a certain amount of logic to this. A PayPal address that was used by one US based forum member to pay (in advance) for this module was "[email protected]". If you convert that domain into a web address (www.tuning-concept.com), it redirects to "www.tuning-concept.info", which then displays a splash screen with the logo "www.tuning-concept.de". 'de' is the top level domain for Germany.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (PanEuropean)*

Latest update guys, I just received mine and the module apparently was shipped from Burbank, California. And it looks identical like Megger's.


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (Diogenes)*

I do not have an address or a photo of the package. I don't take photos of packages I receive! but I believe it was sent from Munster and I received it a couple days after I ordered the module (I got an email from LCT the day I ordered it and it stated that the module would be shipped directly from Germany and it was)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (meggers)*

Forum member Darien (from Houston, TX) was kind enough to take some pictures of the package that he recieved in the mail today and send them to me. I have posted the pictures below, in hopes that this may relieve some of the anxiety and concern that other forum members have expressed. However, I am neither endorsing or criticizing the vendor - just attempting to contribute to the existing body of knowledge about both the component and the vendor.
Michael
*The packaging, shipper's address*

*Contents of the package*


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (PanEuropean)*

I am very pleased to report that I received my module in the mail late today. The documentation, as shown in Michael's post above, looks logical and quite good. All of the connectors required for the installation are included.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation*

I received my module yesterday and decided to install it today. The documentation that comes with the module is very good in guiding you through each step. The longest part of the task for me was removing the two trunk panels to access the wiring. The rear panel under the trunk lid is self-explanatory, but the larger side panel has a couple of connectors that are at first hard to locate. One of these is all the way at the front end of the panel almost next the back edge of the driver's side rear window. The other odd connector is actually sort of a wiring bracket that holds cables that run up the driver's side trunk lid hinge/support. You must undo this connector to free the carpeting panel. The actual wiring changes are well documented in the instructions and are relatively simple to perform. All the supplied connectors fit well and are of good quality. If you follow the directions, everything comes together nicely. The only thing I added was a Velcro fastener to keep the module from moving around after I completed the wiring. 
The documentation recommends testing the module before reassembling the trunk. This was a good idea. When I first cycled the roof, it went all the way down without holding the switch. But I could not get the roof to go back up again. After a moment of fear that I had done something really wrong, I followed the trouble shooting section of the instructions. I also found that when I turned the module off (via the MFD), I could close the roof without the module (the normal way). When I turned the module back on again, everything worked perfectly. I also got a quick and helpful response from LCT on Sunday afternoon. Apparently the module may need to learn/adjust when first installed. 
The module performs exactly as described. The MFD allows you to select/de-select the various module functions. The only two functions I have not tested is the remote keyfob roof activation and roof operation while moving. My roof now operates with one touch of the interior roof switch, my right hand mirror swings down and slightly in when reversing and returns to its normal position when taking the car out of reverse. For fun I activated the alternating blinkers while reversing.
This is a worthwhile project that adds some worthwhile functionality to the car and is not overly challenging to perform.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (ATLeos)*

Thanks for the informative post. I'm convinced this is a good deal, but I'll hold off purchasing until:
1. They add a seat position memory function, if possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. I can actually put the top down again. (ETA: March 7, 2007)


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (neweosowner)*

A seat memory function would be a nice addition. The only place my roof was down yesterday was in the garage! 
How is your car doing with the cold weather? Any issues?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Sign me up for one when they build in the Memory Seat function into their menu, that would be the icing on the cake !


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (schnapps4)*

My module came today, 12/11, just as expected. Looks fairly easy to install but I want to let the weather get a little better before I try.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (schnapps4)*

I finally got mine installed in the car! Woohoo. It works like a charm except I have a little minor glitch on mine. Everything works except I have to disable my auto wiper when I am on reverse because it kept wiping the windshield during reverse and all my signals are on too. I will keep u guys posted once I heard from LCT regarding this issue. Thanks to ATLeos for his great insights and assistance. Hehe.










_Modified by darien at 11:38 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (darien)*

Did anyone else here install their module?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

I am traveling in San Diego this week, but heard I got mine in yesterday so I will be doing it back in Orlando over the weekend. I heard Darien did it himself so if Darien can do it, I have no reservations in doing it myself







Anyway, my sources tell me that Wes is a very good resource, now I just have to figure out how to ask him for his phone number. Looks like 80's for the weekend, so I plan to do it outside for better lighting--then I plan on heading out around town and show off my Eos!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

I'm sure u will have no problem doing it! Hehe.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (ATLeos)*

The photos of the pages of the roof module owner/installation manual that I posted further up on this thread have been removed at the request of the advertiser, LCT, who does not want any photos of the owner manual made public.
_Because I am a moderator_, I am thus not allowed to post them.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (PanEuropean)*

Those people are weird x10. It's not like there's any proprietary information in there. And if there was, they shouldn't be including it in their manual. If people want me to host/post the manual I'm happy to do it, just let me know. Either way, that 'company' is way less than above board as far as I'm concerned, so not advertising for them would be just fine with me too. Do they not realize that they are making themselves look like complete amateurs at best and crooks at worst?



_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:47 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (darien)*

OK, I got mine installed in 2 hours and it works with much thanks to Darian and Wes! A few pointers that helped me out. In addition to the recommended tools in the brochure, you need a flashlight, an eyeglass screwdriver, a regular screw driver and a vice grip (oh and a towel to wipe off the sweat if it is 80 out like it was for me).
The fasteners in the trunk are buggers to remove. I started them with the T20 "star" driver and pulled toward me as I was turning left, after there was a gap, i pryed them with the screwdriver out. Take all the fasteners out of the drivers side truck cover and the two in the inside bumper cover (the plastic piece that has the trunklight). When removing the inside bumper cover, you need to reach underneath to disconnect the trunk light (press both sides of the connector and pull out). The inside bumper cover then pulls straight up. Next remove the drivers side trunk cover front portion open about 8 inches and you will have to disconnect the luggage cover sensor from the back side. to do this there is a thin tab next to the connector, pull this tab up and you should be able to pull down the connection to disconnect. Up to this point is this is the hardest thing. Next in pulling out the connectors, the connector 1 can be removed by pushing the tabs on the top and bottom and then pull out. Connector 2 you need to pry out the red tab about 1/2 inch and then push the top and bottom tabs and pull out. When you start working on connector 2, I used the eyeglass screw driver to push in the metal part of the wire before pulling them out of the connector. The wiring connections are verbatim to the instructions.
My module started working right away when I had it all plugged back in except I noted that my directional lights were alternating and I could not get them to stop but then I realized I had my manual transmission in reverse (doh!) and this is a setting in the module for reverse. I have been told the + feature for the doesn't work (the plus feature does not close the windows when the top goes down) but everything else seemed to work as designed. I drove around town testing the top updown about 5 times while driving and also did the same with the remote control--Everyone stares at the car! While I was doing this in the parking garage, I also had to demo it for a Jag and a Benz convertible owner and they both want it. The Benz owner also could not believe how quiet the top is when it goes down. I highly recommend this product







. In retrospect, I would have paid for express mail because it took about 10 days for the US Mail.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Those people are weird x10. It's not like there's any proprietary information in there. And if there was, they shouldn't be including it in their manual. If people want me to host/post the manual I'm happy to do it, just let me know. Either way, that 'company' is way less than above board as far as I'm concerned, so not advertising for them would be just fine with me too. Do they not realize that they are making themselves look like complete amateurs at best and crooks at worst?

It is rather curious, especially given that they are the sponsor for the Eos forum!!! Perhaps more explanation from them is forthcoming?








JJ


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (Canadian Lurker)*

After the long initial delay in shipping the product, I was very concerned about LCT, but they have proven to have a great product and very good tech support. I have emailed them during and after installation, and have always received very prompt and helpful replies. Their current shipping method appears to take 7-10 days within the US. If you don't want to wait that long, inquire about expedited shipping.
I'm not a show off, but you will get a smile on your face when you are travelling down the road and activate the roof. People will stare in amazement. The same thing happens when you activate the roof with the remote. Additionally, now that my roof goes up/down with one touch activation and my right hand mirror tilts down for parallel parking, I would not want to go back to the stock settings.
I hope that LCT will develop other items for the Eos like an integrated Bluetooth add on.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Those people are weird x10. 
 I would like to defend them as well. Daniel has been very helpful with questions and most of this was "after hours". Sometimes the "weird" come up with the greatest ideas. I am very pleased with their product and I think some of the mis-handling of the marketing have been due to getting the product available to us as soon as possible without compromising trade secrets. I think they are to be commended for the development and cost of development they had to front for an initial slow stream of investment return. I think it will be priceless the next time I park next to a C70 and activate my remote or drive past them while putting the top down!


_Modified by flheat at 7:28 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (flheat)*

Wouldn't it more priceless to drive pass one with the top down, just as it starts raining, based on your post regarding downpours


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (mark_d_drake)*

Hehe, believe me, I've done that before. And it felt VERY GOOD! LOL.










_Modified by darien at 11:28 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Roof Module and Warranty*

I was wondering whether installation of a roof module could potentially jeopardize warranty claims later on?
thanks,
chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof Module and Warranty (chris2.0tdsg)*

My experience as an owner is that unless the aftermarket modification that you install actually damages something else, and you then expect VW to fix the damage, VW is pretty reasonable about disregarding the modification so far as any warranty issues are concerned.
Here's a couple of examples:
*1)* Quite a few Phaeton owners have lowered their car from the higher NAR (North American Region) ride height specifications to the original design specifications that are used in the ROW (Rest of World). There is an explanation about how to do that here: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height. If the owner of a lowered (modified) Phaeton brings it in to the dealership with a warranty concern such as "the front right suspension thing is not working properly", VW has never been concerned about the fact that we lowered the car, because there was no 'cause and effect' relationship between the two items.
*2)* On the other hand, if an owner lowers their Phaeton, and then accidentally damages the underbody pan against a wheel stop in a parking lot, VW will not repair the damage under warranty, because there is a clear 'cause and effect' relationship. The pan would not have hit the wheel stop if the car had not been lowered.
So, as far as the Eos roof goes, as long as the aftermarket roof control module does not have some unwanted bad effect on the roof mechanism (e.g. causes the pump to run excessively and the pump burns out, etc.), then I don't think there is cause for concern about affecting the warranty. 
Where you *do *have great cause for concern is this: The whole purpose of some of the roof modules is to allow the owner to operate the roof while the vehicle is in motion. The roof is not engineered to operate with the vehicle in motion - all sorts of problems can arise from doing that, not the least of which is mechanical (structural) damage to the roof as a result of wind forces, driving over bumps when the roof is in motion, etc. If you have a roof problem that can reasonably be attributed to one of those causes, and VW is aware that you have an aftermarket controller installed that allows you to operate the roof whilst in motion, then they would likely say _"Hey, you modified the vehicle so that it would do things that it was not designed or engineered to do - therefore, you will have to pay for the cost of repairing any consequences of your modification yourself."_
I hope this puts it in perspective - but this is just my own personal opinion. Keep in mind I am just a VW owner and enthusiast, not a VW employee, or a warranty wizard, or a tort lawyer, or roof design mechanical engineer, etc.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof Module and Warranty (chris2.0tdsg)*

Chris:
Another thought just occurred to me concerning these roof modules:
Just about every other modification that anyone can do to a Volkswagen (other than chipping the engine) is a mechanical modification, or, replacement of one VW designed part (e.g. a North American part) with another VW designed part (e.g a European market part). So, most modifications are pretty benign - installing Euro spec light switches, xenon headlight upgrades, installing bike racks or underseat trays that are not available in the NAR market. This is probably why few people have encountered any problems with warranty after making a modification. By example, my Phaeton is heavily modified - every single mod listed at this post: Phaeton Upgrades and Modifications After Delivery has been carried out on my car, but there is not a single 'non-genuine VW part' on the car, and all the mods have been carried out in accordance with VW repair manuals and wiring diagrams.
These Eos roof controllers are a different matter, though. They are not VW parts, and they bypass safety and protection systems that VW has built into the vehicle. It is reasonable to conclude that the only way they do this is by monitoring and intercepting messages on the CAN (Controller Area Network) bus of the car. However - if an electronic component (OEM or aftermarket) is present on the CAN bus, it can be detected by a diagnostic scan tool, such as a VAG-COM or any of the VAS diagnostic scan tools that the VW dealers use.
It is entirely possible that VW could detect the presence of an aftermarket roof module, and then say to the owner _"Hey, you have a part installed that defeats certain safety and protection systems that we build into the car - therefore, we are no longer going to provide warranty coverage for your roof."_
This is what VW and other manufacturers have done in the past when they have detected engine controllers that have been 'chipped' (reprogrammed for more power) - they say _"No more warranty on that engine. The rest of the car - doors, radio, seats, light bulbs - fine, we'll support problems that may arise there under warranty, but any problems that arise with the engine or components downstream of the engine (transmission, final drive, etc.) are to your own account, not for warranty."_
Food for thought.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Michael
Well, you've made my mind up, and I'm sure some others. If the roof is not engineered to do it, leave it alone. Wanting to immediately put the roof up would possibly indicate imminent rain, and therefore wind, and possible damage. And you can spend a whole 25 seconds thinking what else you're going to spend that money on. Thanks.
John


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Installing the roof module (or any non-OEM component) is a very personal decision that should be made in a rational and educated manner. There are risks of warranty issues with any changes you make. I have owned many cars and modified most of them in some way without any ill effect on the vehicle itself, the vehicle warranty or its resale value. 
I have installed the LCT module on my Eos and have tested the roof system while moving the vehicle at relatively slow speeds (10-20 MPH) without any issues. If you look at how the roof operates and stacks, I am not so concerned about wind effects on the roof itself as much as I am about the open trunk lid being stressed as it acts as an air brake at moderate (or higher) speeds. The LCT module lets you set the maximum vehicle velocity allowed for roof operation so that someone using your car cannot deploy the roof at a high speed by mistake. 
The main reason I added the module was to have the one-touch operation of the roof, remote roof operation by the key and the tilt-down of the RH mirror when parallel parking. Being able to move the car while operating the roof is somewhat of a time saver, but mainly just fun when used responsibly.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

ATLeos
Your points are well made. But purchasers are then placing themselves in a position where they would maybe have to prove that they operated the device in a responsible manner, and that's a hard one. I fancied the one touch too, but Michael's right here, I think. BTW I live right by the sea in a windy area so I'm being personally cautious.
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_I have installed the LCT module on my Eos and have tested the roof system while moving the vehicle at relatively slow speeds (10-20 MPH) without any issues... ...I am not so concerned about wind effects on the roof itself as much as I am about the open trunk lid being stressed as it acts as an air brake at moderate (or higher) speeds...

Personally, I don't think the biggest risk is the effect of wind. I think the biggest risk will be the effect of vibration, shocks, and any G-forces encountered as a result of road surface irregularities (or simply acceleration or deceleration of the car) that may be imposed on any part of the roof assembly when it is not secured in either the fully closed or fully open position.
To my uneducated eye, the Eos roof has a lot in common with aircraft landing gear assemblies. When the landing gear is fully extended, it will support the weight of the entire aircraft twice over. When it is fully retracted, it is out of the way and latched in place and can resist any turbulence or G-loading that may be encountered in flight - typically up to 3.19 G. But, when it is in transit and moving between either of these two positions - meaning, when it is in any position other than 'down and locked' or 'stowed' - the system is very fragile, because it is not designed to cope with any load as it is 'assembling and disassembling'.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
You make a very good point about possible issues that could occur while the roof is "in transit" and not fully opened or fully closed. I would NEVER attempt to operate the roof in a situation where the body might flex as in going over a speed bump or other road irregularity or even when the car is parked at more than a moderate incline. That said, I don't think there are significant wind forces on the roof when driving at less than 20 MPH. I am concerned about people who might attempt to operate the roof at 40MPH. I am not an engineer, but I just don't think that is a prudent thing to do.
LCT has stated that their module does not override any of the built in protective features of the roof (other than vehicle speed). I am assuming that the roof would not operate if all the conditions are not met as noted in the PDF you cited here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...s.pdf
Common sense and respect for the limits of the machinery are important when dealing with a car or aircraft.


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

But why should I spend $599 for toy that other companies sell for $200 less?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (richard_eos)*

Richard
Each person makes an individual choice on what features they want and which company they feel comfortable dealing with. I'm sure there are G6 owners out there who can't believe what we are paying for the EOS....








-M


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah, you might be right...
my intention was only to inform the community that there is a much cheaper and (in my opinion) even better product on the market...
I wish everyone a very good Christmas and a peaceful New Year.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (richard_eos)*

Here's a link to the thread that contains the list of roof module vendors: More roof module options. 
For sake of organization, let's use that thread to keep track of all the different vendors, and use this thread only for discussion of matters related to the LCT.com roof module. Once someone installs a roof module from a different vendor, we can then start a new thread to discuss technical and installation issues related to that particular brand of roof module.
Michael


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

flheat--I got my roof module. . . any chance YOU would be willing to install it? I'd happily pay or give you one or two restaurant certificates (I go to a lot of charity auctions) or give you a couple of Disney tickets, or. . . I hate to take it to someone who doesn't know the car. . .I'm around through the holidays and would deeply appreciate the help!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (muggo11)*

I'd be happy to help out, no need to give me anything, the project goes good if there are two people working on it. I should be free this weekend, it looks like it's going to be in the 80's so it's a little cooler in my parking garage. Let me know what works for you. Please email me: [email protected]


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (darien)*

I finally got mine installed in the car! Woohoo. It works like a charm except I have a little minor glitch on mine. Everything works except I have to disable my auto wiper when I am on reverse because it kept wiping the windshield during reverse and all my signals are on too. I will keep u guys posted once I heard from LCT regarding this issue. Thanks to ATLeos for his great insights and assistance. Hehe.
@darien:
Did they help you and what was the solution/problem?
Regards


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (richard_eos)*

Basically they replied my email and told me that they will provide a swap for the revised version next mid January. Will keep u guys posted though.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (richard_eos)*

It's good to hear that your module installation was successful! I know Darien has the same issue with the auto wiper. My wipers have only done that once since installing the module. I'm looking forward to the LCT upgrade next month.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

Yeah, my wipers come on when shifted in reverse and they are set in the rain sensor mode, but overall pleased with the functionality.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

Sounds like asking them to hold mine until the car arrives was the correct option







. Guess I'll ask them to hold it till this is fixed.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

I'm debating if I want the roof module and if it's worth it to me. The only function in it that I'd be interested in is being able to put the roof down with the remote. I personally would never put the roof down or up while driving. So that feature doesn't interest me. One touch to me isn't a big deal either way. The only other feature that would push me over the top is if it also had a memory seat function to it.
Otherwise based on Micheals opinion not sure I'd want to risk the warranty issue. Specially since I'm buying this to keep for a long time over 8 years or more.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirli* »_

Hi Pirli:
Are you the same 'Pirli' that is listed on the LCT website as the dealer for Argentina, or is this just a coincidence? Here's the link: LCT Dealers. There's a screenshot below.
Michael


----------



## bobyell0w (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (PanEuropean)*

I really would like this module but....
Some digging found the following:
1. Domain's registry address is
848 N Rainbow Blvd
Las Vegas, NV 89107
+177.56404346 
(a drop box for mail http://www.maillinkplus.com ) checked with BBB http://search.bbb.org
This phone number is for Nevdava... but the shipping labels claim to be from Califorina.
2. A Mercedes BB thought this forum tread was interesting ( http://www.benzworld.org/forum....html ). They discussed http://www.r171.co.uk and how the products were never shipped. Note: this domain is dead. However there is a nice website called the WayBack Machine http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://r171.co.uk
Interesting that the same graphics are being used.
[old] http://web.archive.org/web/200...f.gif
[current] http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acatalog/roof.gif
This appears to be the same company. The first one did not have a good following!
3. Both r171.co.uk and l-c-t.com use the same name provider (and this probably mean the same web/hosting server).
* l-c-t.com*
Name Server: ns0.phase8.net
Name Server: ns1.phase8.net
*r171.co.uk *
Registration status:
Renewal required.
*** This registration has been SUSPENDED. ***








Name servers:
ns0.phase8.net
ns1.phase8.net
ns2.phase8.net
--------
IMHO, Bob


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (ATLeos)*

Just got an email today from LCT indicating they would shipping my updated 2007 module on 1/8. That should fit very nicely with the ETA for my EOS of 1/15. I originally ordered back when they were running the promotion, but asked them to hold shipping till my car arrived or until the first upgrade was ready. Not sure if this version supports seat memory - Daniel - any comments.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (mark_d_drake)*

Mine has shipped! I'll keep you updated on arrival and install. I'm not a mechanic but am handy with tools and electronics (Physics teacher). I'm hoping it is smooth process.
Greg
p.s. Also will be installing the spoiler (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3010784)- no shipment yet.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (gdevitry)*

You will enjoy the roof module. The installation is fairly straight forward but takes longer than the 60 minutes estimated in the LCT manual. Make sure to follow the directions precisely and to test the module before you replace the carpeting panels in the trunk in case you need to follow the troubleshooting directions to get the module and roof controller to recognize each other.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (ATLeos)*

I have a question about how the roof module is integrated into the MFD. Where in the menu system do you find the roof controls, etc?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (gilesrulz)*

You have to press arrow " http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif " for 5 secs and it will take you to LCT module control. HTH.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

How does the module work if the car doesn't have the MFD?


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Guess you can buy the cheaper module with the cheaper car....it does not use the mfd.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

*Archival Note:* related post: eos roof module update and other offers


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Help!*

Has anyone actually installed the Pro version?
My instructions do match my EOS's wiring....








Step #7: Connect blue/orange wire .... There is not a wire like that.
Anybody? Last step... (then testing). My roof is not usable at this point!
Pro Module.
Image: http://www.gdevitry.com/images/eos_Step7.gif (large photo)
A Red/blue wire is in #1 slot (circled). There is what appears to be an orange/purple wire (#2 in image)??
Greg
US EOS: Sport, Backup thingy [which added more wires to check...]


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Help! (flheat)*

(this was a response to a post that was pulled?).
Anybody?
http://www.gdevitry.com/images/Eos_photo2.gif
Area #1? or #2?
I would use the photos in the guide but the guide is BLACK/WHITE and a copy of a copy of a copy... no kidding.
I'll try and find what you are describing. Do you have a PDF version? or a color version? 
Greg
p.s. I hope this process reverses.... very worried....










_Modified by gdevitry at 5:17 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Help! (gdevitry)*

Well I was going to walk you through it but you are not responding to my IMs. Do you have a pop up blocker on?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Help! (gdevitry)*

It was supposed to be on the Area #2 and the wire should be Red/Blue one. The guide had a typo, should be blue/red wire instead of blue/orange in Installation 7. HTH, good luck.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Help! (darien)*

Thanks. Got it installed.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Help! (gdevitry)*

Nice, so all the features work on your module? I like to hear more about it. I have the older version module installed. And still waiting for lct to do a swap for the updated version.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (bobyell0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobyell0w* »_I really would like this module but....
Some digging found the following:
1. Domain's registry address is
848 N Rainbow Blvd
Las Vegas, NV 89107
+177.56404346 
(a drop box for mail http://www.maillinkplus.com ) checked with BBB http://search.bbb.org
This phone number is for Nevdava... but the shipping labels claim to be from Califorina.
2. A Mercedes BB thought this forum tread was interesting ( http://www.benzworld.org/forum....html ). They discussed http://www.r171.co.uk and how the products were never shipped. Note: this domain is dead. However there is a nice website called the WayBack Machine http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://r171.co.uk
Interesting that the same graphics are being used.
[old] http://web.archive.org/web/200...f.gif
[current] http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acatalog/roof.gif
This appears to be the same company. The first one did not have a good following!
3. Both r171.co.uk and l-c-t.com use the same name provider (and this probably mean the same web/hosting server).
* l-c-t.com*
Name Server: ns0.phase8.net
Name Server: ns1.phase8.net
*r171.co.uk *
Registration status:
Renewal required.
*** This registration has been SUSPENDED. ***








Name servers:
ns0.phase8.net
ns1.phase8.net
ns2.phase8.net
--------
IMHO, Bob 

Hi,
I'm interested in buying a roof module, what does that mean? It's to technical for me but it sounds like the company isn't trustworthy, correct?
Regards, cruisefan


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

cruisefan,
I have the roof module purchased and installed in my car. I had no problem with them. I am sure others will shared their opinions about LCT company with you. HTH.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (darien)*

@bobyell0w: maybe you can tell us a little bit more about your investigations


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

Can't comment on the ease of install or operation (yet). However I ordered back in Nov, asked them to hold shipping till Jan when my car arrives and got an email earlier this week indicating that the unit had now shipped.. 2007 model, but no seat memory (yet)


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (mark_d_drake)*

does anybody have a telephone number of this company?? I can't find any information on their website








I sent them several emails and never got a response http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cruisefan


----------



## bobyell0w (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

No phone number but if you send to [email protected] they are fast to reply.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (bobyell0w)*

Recieved my unit today. Manual looks like it was printed on a laser printer, very clear, certainly not a photocopy. Unfortunately in was B&W, since much of the instructions focus on wire color, a color version would be most helpful..


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (mark_d_drake)*

Strange, mine was in color. But my Module (pro) is the older version. I hope you have the updated version one. If you need any help, let me know.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (bobyell0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobyell0w* »_No phone number but if you send to [email protected] they are fast to reply.

still haven't received a reply http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
seems that there aren't interested in making money...unbelieveable, I've never seen such a bad customer support in the past...time to search for somebody else


_Modified by cruisefan at 7:14 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

I think LCT is a small (one-person) company. Although they likely won't win a Harvard Business School award for communications and fulfillment excellence, the majority of the folks here have eventually received the goods that they have ordered. It is possible that the person is away on holidays or similar right now... give them a bit of time.
I'm neither endorsing or criticizing the company, simply reporting what I have observed over the past couple of months.
Michael


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (PanEuropean)*

Going to their website and reading "worlds best" everywhere just raises expectations, doesn't it? I am used to buying online. I have a lot of online shopping experience. I have never come across someone failing so badly when it comes to serving customers. I have dealt with "one man shows" before, but they usually don't claim to be "the best" and "the greatest"


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

Well, my Pro version appears to be dead. I'll let you know what happens with support. Since PayPal is used, I only have 45 to open a claim (hoping that route is not necessary, still have 30 days).
I have taken apart the trunk three times... gets faster each time (arrgg). The unit is dead. 
Only really worked on the first try and then partially (one touch and backup mirror worked). 
Never got the remote to work (must use primary unit, so I tried both) . 
Never got the MFD to work (would show up, then disappear... after holding the Down button for lots of seconds... tried turning off the car, then waiting, then again...). 
Never saw the welcome message 'L-C-T.com' (which by the way is NOT explicitly described in the manual... just states 'look for the welcome message'.... THERE is aways the VW message...).
Now: no One touch, no mirror, no MFD, nadda, zippo... Luckily the roof still functions. Checked the wires/connections multiple times. Tried everything...
























_Modified by gdevitry at 9:26 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (gdevitry)*

I have the original pro module and when I installed it had the same issue when I first powered up the system. I followed the trouble shooting section of the manual (unplugging and plugging the module and roof controller several times) and finally got the welcome screen on the MFD. After that, I could get the roof to go down, but not come back up until I cycled the module off and then on from the MFD. According to LCT support, it may take several tries for their module and the other controllers in the car to communicate properly.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*

wow, sounds like a fully developed and professional product








does anybody know about an alternative?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

There are other products out there, but this one offers the most add-on features that are not directly available through VW. The module is also nicely integrated and programmable via the MFD, where other products are not. The LCT module is not quite plug & play, but once it is connected and communicating it is quite robust.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

I know that flheat and darrien appear to have got this working without any issue. I'll be trying mine as soon as the car arrives. Looks like I need to be in Vegas on business in early April, so if I get real problems with mine I might have to consider a road trip rather than flying....


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_There are other products out there, but this one offers the most add-on features that are not directly available through VW. The module is also nicely integrated and programmable via the MFD, where other products are not. The LCT module is not quite plug & play, but once it is connected and communicating it is quite robust.

can you tell me a little bit more about alternative products and the differences?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (mark_d_drake)*

Mark:
To the best of my knowledge, the address that LCT lists in Las Vegas is a mail drop (similar to a Mail Boxes Unlimited), not an office. The shipping address on Darien's controller also showed a mail drop. So, there might not be any benefit to visiting in person unless you can confirm in advance that someone will be there to meet you.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_can you tell me a little bit more about alternative products and the differences?

You'll find a link to the alternative roof modules on the previous page.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Mark:
To the best of my knowledge, the address that LCT lists in Las Vegas is a mail drop (similar to a Mail Boxes Unlimited), not an office. The shipping address on Darien's controller also showed a mail drop. So, there might not be any benefit to visiting in person unless you can confirm in advance that someone will be there to meet you.
Michael

Looks like a local mall from Google Maps, so you are probably right there. So far I've found LCT very responsive and quite helpful via email 
Like the others the return address on the envelope for my module was given as "Tuning Concept LLC, 1020 N Hollywood Way #430, Burbank CA, 91505". 
If I have problems with getting the unit to work I'll deal with it then. 
Regardless the Vegas trip might be a fun excuse to give the EOS it's first long trip, given it will a couple of months old by then....


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_
can you tell me a little bit more about alternative products and the differences?

Check out https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/sms...pos=1 to see an alternative. This device has some different features than the LCT module. If you read the installation manual, you will see that programming of this module is via window switch activation and noting the number of blinks of the turn signals. I feel this is very cryptic compared to the intuitive programming the LCT control through the MFD.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase -WORKING!!!!*

OK. It now appears to work! My findings.
1. Reset MFD to Factory Default. (I did this last.... but I recommend it first. The mirror setting for dual controlling might have been the issue?)
2. Install module. 
a. Use some of the pictures on the install (https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/ , then navigate to the Manual).
b.Adjust step seven: blue/orange wire should be red/purple(or light blue).
3. Test. (I ended up pulling the Plug No 1 about 50 times).
Don't
1. Close your truck with Plug No 1 UNPLUGGED! You'll need to use the emergency pull on the lid! I was trying many different combinations and just spaced....
2. Hit your head on the open lid. 6 times total. Usually while trying to read the manual.








I'll keep you up to date on continual usage.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase -WORKING!!!! (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_OK. It now appears to work! My findings.
1. Reset MFD to Factory Default. (I did this last.... but I recommend it first. The mirror setting for dual controlling might have been the issue?)

Congratulation on your success! Your comment on the mirror setting is an interesting one. Getting in and out of the trunk without hitting your head while the lid is in "service mode" IS challenging.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS L-C-T Roof Module Installation (Canadian Lurker)*

Still working after re-setting all of my mirrors/lights/locks/etc.... 
Looking forward to the looks.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I know that flheat and darrien appear to have got this working without any issue. 

Yes, mine has been working great since install (over a month ago). I probably average using it at least 4 times a day (Open roof going to work (even on those chilly 50 degree mornings), close during the day, open going home from work, close for the night--oh, did I mention Florida weather has been near record high for the past 2 months?). I have mine programmed to open and close with 5 clicks on the remote which took some getting used to. The only thing that I would like is for the car to automatically lock when you put the roof up. It is very nice to start the roof coming down when you are 50 feet from your car and by the time you are in, the roof is down. I used to panic at a red light that changed too quickly--I can now move and don't have to hold up traffic. I really like the park assist where the passenger side mirror tilts down when I back up which has been especially handy for me to back up into my parking spot and not hit the car next to me. Once having it, I cannot see myself doing without.



_Modified by flheat at 3:40 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

As there is nobody from LCT answering emails http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , I'm trying to get some detailed information here (still haven't found the manual for download on their website







): 
How is the mirror feature calibrated? Are there any settings related to it besides just "on" and "off" ?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_
How is the mirror feature calibrated? Are there any settings related to it besides just "on" and "off" ?


Yes, it is just on or off. When the car is put in reverse, the passenger side mirror drops down to where you can see your rear tire and moves back when you take it out of gear. I also have my tail lites to flash while in reverse like a railroad crossing sign (alternating) and I have the beeping turned off.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

Cruisefan
Have you tried emailing them from a different email address. Is it possible that you are getting filtered by thier SPAM Filters. 
_Mark


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Yes, it is just on or off. When the car is put in reverse, the passenger side mirror drops down to where you can see your rear tire and moves back when you take it out of gear. 

how does the "module" know, to which position the mirror have to drop down? depending on your seat position this could be at different positions.
and another question: does the move back process always stops at exactly the same position as the mirror was before? or do you have to adjust the position from time to time?
regarding email: I'm not the only one getting no answers from lct, I received severeal emails from forum members who have the same problem.
I tried it from 2 different email accounts, I even tried it from my girlfriends email account. still no answer, no telephonenumer, nothing


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*

You know what, if you actually require customer service, LCT is not the company for you.
They may (I don't know one way or the other) have a good product, but I think it is abundantly clear they are in remedial Customer Services classes. And failing them.
Seems like a fine product, but honestly, that only goes so far. I guess my opinion on this company is less than murky at this point.


----------



## ralphpsug (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Brake Light Assist?*

In the Pro version, there is a 'Brake Light Assist' feature. What does this do?


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Brake Light Assist? (ralphpsug)*

try to ask them


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (cruisefan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisefan* »_
how does the "module" know, to which position the mirror have to drop down? depending on your seat position this could be at different positions.
and another question: does the move back process always stops at exactly the same position as the mirror was before? or do you have to adjust the position from time to time?


When I shift into reverse the mirror seems to move all the way inward and then all the way down. It returns to the previous position when I shift out of reverse. I think regardless of one's height or driving position, it gives a good view of the side of the car and behind when backing up. I like it because I because I have 2 narrow spots that I back into in my parking garage and it saves time and gives more confidence in backing up without hitting my other car 18 inches away.


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: LCT Roof Module Purchase (flheat)*

Programming of the wilhelmy IT/ Mods4Car Module is very easy and intuitive.
I have this module in my EOS (1 month today) and it never failed or did anything unexpected.
Installation was pretty easy and it worked right away - without plugging/ unplugging "dances".
To be honest - being a little into car technologies - confusing the CAN (CarNetwork - ControllerAreaNetwork) - by on/ off games is not the best way to integrate a unit into a complex running system.
Neither would I like to read anything Else than VW Messages (radio/ CD fine) in my MFD.
Going 240K - and reading a programmers credit won´t be my Dream!!!! (Comedy)
Greetings
Freund


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*So, LCT, When do you forsee Seat memory function ???*

Public letter for LCT...
Your module looks very interesting, due to its added features on MDF interaction not available in the other modules on the market. 
I am debating between your module and this one
http://shop.kufatec.de/product...855eb
This is a module sold in Europe for EU149, although not as "advanced" as yours, but for a significantly lower price. I think the tipping point for me would be the realization of your "suggestion" (better read as "my hope") that your module would offer a seat memory feature.
I would be willing to wait for your module if you could assure us that Seat Memory would be available as a feature, If your response is affirmative, I would also ask you the expected time for such feature.
Thank you LCT for your response, and I look forward to your positive answer and future purchase.
Regards,
ialonso


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: So, LCT, When do you forsee Seat memory function ??? (ialonso)*

I'm betting $100 that you will get no answer...
However, (in my opinion) forget LCT, there is nothing behind the WORLD's GREATEST AND BEST and WHATEVER module, just hollow promises...








Thanks to ATLeos and Freund for recommending me http://www.mods4cars.com , I placed my order there, because of the friendly and REACHABLE service. Saved some money, too.
By the way their latest software have a mfa configuration, too. Have a look at the attached picture they sent me some minutes ago.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is the link for the shop.kufatec.de module.
Sells for EU149
http://shop.kufatec.de/product....html

Google translation of description... (it's all in German, and I do NOT speak German)...

Product description:
Comfort the module offers the following functions to you:
Operation over the window lifter switch in the interior
Rear window lifter keys 2x successively press - (carriage return character) cover opens /schlie sst independently. The annoying hold is void
The procedure can be pressed at any time by renewed in the interior interrupted and resumed.
Openers/close the (carriage return character) cover while driving (max. 30 km/h) 
They have the possibility the (carriage return character) cover to 30 km/h too öffnen*.
Should drive you once too fast, the procedure of the (carriage return character) breaks covers briefly off, 
if it within 10 seconds. again into the stored speed come, starts moving the roof again.
The module is delivered with a fitting instruction as well as a wiring harness.
*Aus safety reasons can this function only while stationary be started, since by PDC system the free tail range is examined. After the examination the roof can be opened while driving to 30 km/h. And/or in reverse to be closed.
I am waiting for Seat Memory to be an option before I splurge, but this option also seems reasonable...
Opinions ???
PS: Mr. Moderator, I don't mean to hijack the thread... Maybe we need a new one for listing and discussion of other available Roof modules ? I thought we had one before, but I couldn't find it..


_Modified by ialonso at 11:37 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I took the kufatec module into my consideration, too.
BUT:
NO operating while driving, can only be started at standstill!
NO direction of roof button reprogrammable
NO selectable window position after top open/close
NO one touch sunroof operation
NO operation while starting the engine
NO remote control of the top/windows
NO programming feature
Looks like a bad deal, sure you can save some money, BUT what do you get?? Only a onteouch timer for the roof...
From their site: Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann diese Funktion nur im Stand gestartet werden.
Means something like only startable at standstill!


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

You make a great point... it pays to speak german !!! this means you would have to be at a standstill to start the roof operation....
NOT what I was looking for.
I wonder if http://www.mods4cars.com , will continue to add features (such as memory seats; can you detect my fixation with this memory seat business yet ?)


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Well, after the (bad) experiences with LCT I wouldn't buy their product even if it would come with a 100PS booster for free...service and reachability counts more (for me).
Additionally I cannot find any information about that feature on their website, but if you want to wait for promises they made...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

They say that because of the PDC. If your car doesn't have PDC, that wouldn't be a problem. Which is not to say I don't think the others are a better value.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Yes, but that tells us, they are miles away from what is possible. All other manufacturers of top controls are able to start the top-operation while driving. Even with PDC installed.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Just for all those frustrated icons up there, I thought of another asset of using the module while driving - Emergency Air Brake.


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

After carefully monitoring the discussion on L-C-T, I too think that if Mods-4-cars module now has a MFD controller, I'm going for







it.


_Modified by GWMotley at 6:14 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

Been considering an EOS and have been reading threads on this forum, including, of course, this one. One thing - the passenger mirror auto tilt down on reverse was a feature on my B5.5 Passat. I'm wondering if this functionality can be enabled on the EOS using a VAG-COM, irrespective of the roof control module purchased.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*

I don't know but I do know that the mirror does not complete 'reset'. I like a higher level (more sky than road). When I reverse, the right mirror goes the whole way down. Going back into drive, the mirror only goes to a mid point and not my original position. I have to live with a this new position. The weird thing is if I put the mirror the whole way up, after reverse this position is returned (and during reverse, the position was NOT completely down...). Oh well.
I did find that the 'Stealth Mode' is very stealthy (Off mode for VW maintenance). I had a hard time getting the module to turn back on.
1. Turn on car.
2. Try to activate the module. 
3.After the MFD blinks the 'Roof Module Message'. Click the down arrow once (this is where it the On/Off is set).
4. Press the Up arrow (this did not work for me but should have turned it On).
5. Turn off your car,lock it, and wait for the electrical system to power down (about 1 min).
6. Unlock, Turn on your car. The module should work with full menu access in the MFD (mine didn't work and I could not access the menu) .








I then lowered the roof and it worked... weird. I still like this product. The SmartTOP imentioned uses various things (not the MFD) to activate/control it *according to the website* as I have not personally seen it in action. Although the photo by 'cruisefan' shows the MFD in action??
L-C-T - basic module $320 after %20 discount and free shipping; pro - $455 after %20 (discounts expire on 1/31/07 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3027969)
SmartTOP - $379 (free shipping too)
Install look very similar (I'm a pro at accessing my controller... so if anyone in the Lancaster, Pa area wants help, drive over








g


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

I just received an update from mods4cars. 

















My module will come with an automatic MFD detection for big and small screen, multilingual setup menu (german/english autodetect) and realtime PDC sensor check when operating the top with the remote. WOW








*
Make sure you get a module with ACTIVE PDC, means: the PDC sensor performs a LIFE check if there is enough space for operating the top with your KEY REMOTE!!
*
Cant't wait to install this masterpiece of engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*PS: I paid $379 incl. shipping * 


_Modified by cruisefan at 4:02 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

*Archival Note: * Related post about LCT (German distributor, not America) - Ordering a top control: My experiences with the forum sponsor LCT.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Michael
Am I right in recalling that you, in a friendly way, questioned an enthusing LCT poster about his possible connections with the firm?Wasn't there was a resounding silence? I stand to be corrected, with so many threads.
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Yes, you are correct, there were a couple of instances when new forum members joined, made a half-dozen gushing posts about how wonderful LCT was, then were never heard from again. One of them had the same user name as the LCT distributor in South America.
What can I say: Maybe the guy was just trying to promote his product in a somewhat amateurish way. We've already established that he is not the sharpest tool in the shed so far as running a business is concerned, although to be fair, it does appear that he has overcome the initial difficulties that he had with delivery times and is now shipping the things out reasonably promptly. If you want to buy something from LCT, or from any other vendor except perhaps IBM or Microsoft or Exxon-Mobil, use a payment method that gives you recourse if the goods are not shipped within the time frame that is promised. Most credit cards provide this protection, in certain cases, PayPal does as well.
As for the whole topic of roof modules, I'm going to say this once, and once only: I've talked informally with friends of mine at VW about these roof modules, and VW is absolutely *on the warpath* against these things, with good reason. They are very concerned that the roof was not designed to operate when the vehicle is moving - not simply because of wind resistance issues, but also because of the lateral and axial loads that can be imposed on the whole roof mechanism if it is in transit at the same time that the car is accelerating, decelerating, or travelling over an uneven surface.
I have been told (informally) by a VW engineer whom I know and trust that VW intends to develop a software solution that will detect and identify any aftermarket roof modules that are installed in Eos vehicles, and that if an aftermarket roof module is found to be installed, they will then reserve the right to permanently disqualify that roof assembly from any kind of Limited New Vehicle Warranty coverage. I honestly can't blame VW for doing this. That roof assembly is a safety-critical component, the last thing they want is to have a situation where stress fractures develop as a result of operating it whilst the vehicle is moving, then get claims 3 or 5 years down the road (likely from a subsequent owner) that a support arm fractured and a piece of the roof bonked the driver on the head when it fell off.
In my line of work (aircraft), we face similar restrictions: There are some moving assemblies on the aircraft that you are only allowed to operate when the aircraft is sitting still, simply because for weight-saving purposes, they were not engineered to withstand any kind of loads that would be encountered when the aircraft was moving.
VW has generally been pretty co-operative with owners when it comes to vehicle modifications, as long as the modification does not affect the safety or reliability of the vehicle. Eos roof modules obviously present safety and reliability concerns. If VW engineers thought the roof could withstand operation when the vehicle is in motion, they would have given us the ability to operate the thing when the vehicle is in motion - exactly the same way as we presently have the ability to operate a conventional sunroof or the vehicle windows when the vehicle in motion.
Michael


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I have held off on ordering any roof module modifications from anyone. Personally I would love to have something that would one touch the roof and remotely open and close it. I am wary of any thought of opening the roof while moving, it seems like an accident waiting to happen. Do you think that VW will ever come out with a remote opening solution or one touch solution for the American market? Also, I believe the European Model has one touch roof operation? So would a one touch module also be something that would potentially void the warranty?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

Michael.. Can you ask your contact at VW to see if the same s/w could provide a solution for one touch / remote activation of the roof while the Vehicle is at rest (Park or Parking Brake set).


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I have my 'allowed' speed set to ZERO. I just wanted the key remote/one touch options. I have watched the trunk lid wobble during normal open/closing.... couldn't imagine driving too!
To 'hide' this (or any module) from software detection, you would need to remove it prior to service. Or create bypass circuitry (a kill switch). 
p.s. After my initial bumps during install, my module has been used for many demos. Also, it was hidden (stealth mode) during a recent service.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

EENB
My UK Eos arrived last week, and it's not 'one touch'. It's the V6 with most of the options, the switch is not listed on their brochure, so I would guess it's not available. This is possibly a VW decision on safety grounds, meaning that you have to be there, and responsible, for movement of part of your car which might injure a passenger or passers by. Michael may enlighten us further.
John


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

every non original vw part will void the warranty in some measure...
that's why these modules come with a "invisible" mode and that's why they are developed to be completely removeable...
that's nothing new..








btw: I'm just studying the manual of the mods4cars module, you can completely configure the module and disable all "operating while driving" features...after doing that, there is only a one touch comfort controller with the ability to use your key remote left...










_Modified by cruisefan at 5:59 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

I think you mean removeable rather than uninstallable... I remember certain versions of Oracle that were regarded as uninstallable...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

Did you read the post about VW engineers developing software to DETECT modules like this? So the solution would be to completely remove it. The module is still there and is interacting with the VW system.
How can I say that?
Just because it does not function, doesn't mean it can not be detected. All I do to 'restore' it is hold the down button for 10 secs., then quickly press the up button. This can recreated with the computer/connector and proper software.
L-C-T (or someone) reverse engineered the VW computer system. All VW has to do is reverse engineer this one... and could detect it. IMHO (and physics/computer science degrees)


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

hehe...well...nobody force you to install a module...
but believe me...the vw engineers have other problems at the moment...


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

Cruisefan - how exactly do you propose that?
Enjoy your Volkswagen and your new extended functionality - but keep from speculating








Freund


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_My UK Eos arrived last week, and it's not 'one touch'. ... This is possibly a VW decision on safety grounds, meaning that you have to be there, and responsible, for movement of part of your car which might injure a passenger or passers by. 

Hi John:
That's exactly the rationale behind why the convertible top doesn't have one-touch operation - it's a safety issue.
While it is true that VW of America deletes some convenience functions from cars imported to the North American Region (NAR) simply because of the litigious environment in the USA and the unwillingness of NAR purchasers to take responsibility for their own actions, this whole Eos roof business has *nothing *to do with disabled features, and everything to do with engineering and safety.
The key points are:
*1)* The roof was not designed or built to cope with any kind of stresses that could be imposed if it was operated when the vehicle is moving. Sure, VW could have engineered and built it to cope with these stresses, but then it would have looked like the nose landing gear door assembly on a Boeing 737.








*2)* 'One-touch' operation is fine for side windows, sunroofs and so forth. Those items are pretty straightforward - nothing more than sliding panels that move in one direction only. VW can engineer in pinch protection that avoids any risk of injury in case something gets in the way. The Eos roof is a complex, articulated assembly with many 'leveraged' parts. They can't provide an adequate margin of security against injury without putting sensors (like elevator doors have) all over the roof. No Eos anywhere in the world comes out of the factory with 'one-touch' operation. 
Michael


----------



## addison1062 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
...While it is true that VW of America deletes some convenience functions from cars imported to the North American Region (NAR) simply because of the litigious environment in the USA and the unwillingness of NAR purchasers to take responsibility for their own actions...

Do you know which features were left off for NAR Eos vehicles?
Also, I have read through your comments and I agree with you about the top. I now won't be going for a module as planned for when I get my Eos.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (addison1062)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addison1062* »_Do you know which features were left off for NAR Eos vehicles?

Hi Addison:
I can't give you an Eos-specific answer, because I am not totally familiar with the Eos (sadly, I don't own one). But, based on my experience owning two more or less identical Golf IV cars (one in Canada, one in Switzerland) and comparing NAR (North American Region) and ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons, the following items are common differences:
*1)* ROW vehicles - it is possible to raise or lower the windows by pressing and holding the lock or unlock buttons on the remote key fob. This feature is disabled on NAR vehicles due to risk of litigation in the USA.
*2)* ROW vehicles - both exterior mirrors adjust synchronously when the mirror control knob is in the 'left' position. In other words, if you move the left mirror inwards and upwards, the right mirror also moves inwards and upwards at the same time. This feature is disabled on NAR vehicles because too many people reported it as being a defect (they did not bother to read the owner manual).
*3)* ROW vehicles - radios support RDS (Radio Data Service). In the USA, implementation of RBDS (Radio Broadcast Data Standard, the North American equivalent) is not well regulated by the national authority and VW was receiving too many complaints that the radio was defective when, in fact, the radio station was not broadcasting data in compliance with the standard. So, the function is disabled on NAR vehicles.
*4) *NAR vehicles are not equipped with a rear foglight, or, if a rear foglight is integral with the vehicle, it is disabled. Think about the last time you were driving behind a Mercedes or Volvo being driven on a clear night by an elderly lady who had the rear fog light turned on...
*5)* NAR vehicles don't support operation of the city lights and front fog lights - in other words, front fog lights on, but main headlight beams off. This is the normal way front foglights are used in Europe - in fact, if you have both your foglights and main headlights on at the same time while driving in Europe, you get a ticket. In NAR, drivers think that front foglights are some kind of decoration and leave them on all the time, even when there is no fog present.
*6)* NAR vehicles are not equipped with a first aid kit or a warning triangle - both of these items are required by law in Europe, and are fitted to all vehicles at the factory.
*7)* NAR vehicles are no longer equipped with ashtrays or cigarette lighters. Instead, coin cups and 12 volt outlets are provided. In the ROW, the owner is asked at the time of order if they want the car equipped as smoking or non-smoking.
*8)* In the ROW, cars are provided with a key-operated switch to turn off the front passenger airbag. In the USA, the law forbids the auto manufacturer from providing such a switch. Instead, your government will make the decision for you.
*9)* In the ROW, the driver can set the target pressure for the TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System), to allow for a range of pressures such as half-load or full load. On vehicles that use remote sensors in the tires (e.g. Phaeton, Touareg), the driver can also turn the system off. In the USA, the government decides what your tire pressures will be (full load inflation only, lower values are not permitted) and the government does not allow the automakers to provide a method of turning the system off.
*10)* In NAR, all cars are equipped with a seat belt chime and a 'key in ignition' chime, as required by US law. These chimes are disabled by default in ROW vehicles.
That's about all I can think of off the top of my head, there may be other minor differences. I don't think I have missed anything major, though. 
Michael


----------



## addison1062 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

...*1)* ROW vehicles - it is possible to raise or lower the windows by pressing and holding the lock or unlock buttons on the remote key fob...
ALL HAIL VAG-COM!!
*2)* ROW vehicles - both exterior mirrors adjust synchronously when the mirror control knob is in the 'left' position...
This is factory enabled on my MKV Jetta.
*3)* ROW vehicles - radios support RDS (Radio Data Service)...
This is factory enabled on my MKV Jetta. Lots of FM Stations here in the Chicago area use it now.
*4) *NAR vehicles are not equipped with a rear foglight, or, if a rear foglight is integral with the vehicle, it is disabled. Think about the last time you were driving behind a Mercedes or Volvo being driven on a clear night by an elderly lady who had the rear fog light turned on...
I've noticed in my area it's the Jag owners who do this. I have given up yelling at them it's a safety feature and not something to look cool with. I understand why BMW left it off for NA. However, I had the privilege of living in the UK for a few years and I saw a lot of people who left on their rear fog or used it when conditions were not required.
*8)* In the ROW, cars are provided with a key-operated switch to turn off the front passenger airbag. In the USA, the law forbids the auto manufacturer from providing such a switch. Instead, your government will make the decision for you.
My MKIV in the UK didn't, but my Peugeot 206 did have it. I understand why it's not this way for the US. Again, it's all about the litigation, isn't it?








*9)* In the ROW, the driver can set the target pressure for the TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System)...
LAWYERS!!








*10)* In NAR, all cars are equipped with a seat belt chime and a 'key in ignition' chime, as required by US law. These chimes are disabled by default in ROW vehicles.
This isn't such a bad thing. Anyhow, I'm done as I don't want to thread jack.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (addison1062)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addison1062* »_...it's all about the litigation, isn't it? 

No, no. Items 8 and 9 are not up to the discretion of the car company. American law (think "Code of Federal Regulations") reserves the right to turn off airbags and to set tire pressures to your government, who know better what is good for you.
Respecting item 1), this generally cannot be enabled by VAG-COM. It may be possible on some vehicles, but in general, it is not possible to enable this by changing coding.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

FYI, Installed my roof module today, and after the equivialnt of one reboot (turn everything off, lock the car, and have a coffee) everthing works perfectly.


----------



## figlet (Feb 12, 2007)

Apologies if this has been mentioned before, but what is the AUTO RESUME PLUS feature in the pro version?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (figlet)*

If the roof operation is interupted by traveling over the speed setting, Auto Resume will finish opening/closing.
Ex:
1. Max speed set to 25mph (*mine is set to 1).
2. You start the opening process at a traffic light.
3. The light changes and you start driving.
4. Speed goes over 25, the roof operation stops.
5. You slow down (under 25 in this case), the roof operation resumes.


----------



## figlet (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Ok, thanks for the explanation gdevitry.
And I assume the mods4cars roof module doesn't have this feature? I didn't see it mentioned on their site.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Brake Assist*

Not sure about the other product and resume functions.
*FYI: Brake Assist Description*
I found out what/how/when the brake assist works.
1. Activate/engage your ABS.
2. Turn signals (blinkers) alternate Right-Left-Right-..... until the ABS disengages.
That's it.
Greg
p.s. We had our first taste of snow/ice today. I was surprised when my blinkers started alternating. Then I remembered the Mod.


----------



## cruisefan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_If the roof operation is interupted by traveling over the speed setting, Auto Resume will finish opening/closing.
Ex:
1. Max speed set to 25mph (*mine is set to 1).
2. You start the opening process at a traffic light.
3. The light changes and you start driving.
4. Speed goes over 25, the roof operation stops.
5. You slow down (under 25 in this case), the roof operation resumes.









4. Speed goes over 25, the roof operation stops.








worst case: have the top stopped in the middle!!!


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (cruisefan)*

Will this "Brake Assist" Turn-Signal-Discoshow meet US-/EU- or worse German Laws?
I think in Germany your car (You) will lose the legal registration and insurance protection if you add gimmicks like the one mentioned above!
You can get a lot of informations out the CAN-BUS and modify even more - but at some point the functions generated should be somehow useful and (street) legal!
Just my 2Cent
Later
Freund


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Freund)*

I have wondered the same thing (of course it is On/Off setting). 
ABS braking is rare... and I hope I don't have a Police car behind me when I have to brake hard! If I'm sliding on ice, it might be nice for the driver behind me?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_
ABS braking is rare... and I hope I don't have a Police car behind me when I have to brake hard! If I'm sliding on ice, it might be nice for the driver behind me?

More vehicle are becoming available with a type of "brake light assist" in panic (ABS) braking. I know that BMW and Volvo have this on certain models (BMW for several years). In these vehicles additional lights/LEDs turn on when the ABS is activated to act as a warning to those behind the rapidly braking vehicle.


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

...)
You need to differenciate between Braking with the ABS working and "Emergency Braking" exceeding certain braking power.
As we are in the EOS Forum here the definition for the Volkswagen EOS (approx):
A road with optimal friction allwos around 8m/s² "brake delay".
The emergency flashers (synchron) will be activated at an braking power of around 7m/s² wich is a high level braking situation.
They will also come on if the brakeassist is activated and will work for longer than approx 0.7 Seconds......
The flashers remain on to a full stop and until you release the brake pedal.
This is a standard feature on every EOS.
To have an additional intermitting Signal will not meet legal requirements.
ABS will start working when the traction (danger to lock) is limited at one or more tires - to keep the car steerable (wich only rotating wheels can)- but the ABS working does not essentially mean "Use of maximum brakingpower"!
If you end up in an emergency situation hit the brake pedal as strong and fast as you can - and stay on it - do not relive pressure before you´re safe (The BrakeAssist will help you to reach this pressure).
(If you drive a Stickshift - you either need to press the clutch pedal!)
Quote: When the brake assistant or ABS actuates at an vehicle deceleration rate greater than 7 m/s², the emergency braking maneuver is signaled by flashing turnsignals.
Drive safely








Freund











_Modified by Freund at 2:13 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
As for the whole topic of roof modules, I'm going to say this once, and once only: I've talked informally with friends of mine at VW about these 
Michael

It is a pity that there is not a module that simply opens and closes the roof when the vehicle is parked, without any other options. 
That way, the risk to the roof / the concern of VW would go away and we (me any way) would have the single most important element of the module hopefully without the wrath of VW.


----------



## richard_eos (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_
It is a pity that there is not a module that simply opens and closes the roof when the vehicle is parked, without any other options. 
That way, the risk to the roof / the concern of VW would go away and we (me any way) would have the single most important element of the module hopefully without the wrath of VW.

Did you ask them (mods4cars)? They are known for their interest in customer needs. Talk to Sven, he is a a very friendly guy...
Richard


_Modified by richard_eos at 10:00 AM 2-18-2007_


----------

